
Bots Are Manipulating Price of Bitcoin in ‘Wild West of Crypto’ - badge
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-bots-manipulating-bitcoins-price-1538481600
======
Cypher
Funny lots of people in crypto think its the banks and government manipulating
the price of crypto (gold too). I guess everyone has their own conspiracy and
its a shame the WSJ charges people for theirs.

